# Asus P5W DH Deluxe annoying problems(ICH7/CDROM/wireless...)

## potens

Hi all,

I've been around for a while, reading the posts about this MB and I've some problems no one talk about.

Here is my conf :

Core duo 2 6600

Asus P5W DH Deluxe

first disk : WDC WD2500KS-00M 

second and third disk : ST3320620AS

CDROM and DVD

hda: SONY CD-RW CRX215E1, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

All is connected to the ICH7 (JMicron desactived until drivers in the vanilla tree)

1 Very annoying problems:

when I read or _try_ to burn a CD or DVD, I get 

 *Quote:*   

> warning: many lost ticks.
> 
> Your time source seems to be instable or some driver is hogging interupts
> 
> rip ide_do_request+0x2f5/0x759
> ...

 

my CPU is heavy loaded, and I loose all responsiveness.

I thought it came from the wireless driver, but it's not the case.

Any of you having this ? Do you know how to avoid this (very very very annoying)

2 Annoying problem.

The wireless card does'nt work, the driver

net-wireless/rtl8187 (hard masked) completely freeze my system after, say, 30 sec of use (when I use the card, not when the driver is loaded)

is it another driver for it ?

3 A bit annoying:

when I boot, the kernel try to detect all the disks on the ICH7, it finds all of them but I get

 *Quote:*   

> ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
> 
> ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)
> 
> ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)
> ...

 

so I always have to wait about 1 minute for nothing. It is ok that the kernel doesn't find anything on this channel because

the connector is _not_ present on the MB. I have tried to find a kernel parameters to avoid the detection on sdb but no success.

Do you known about such a parameter ? 

Another things are the bad way the scaling frequencies works (just 2 freq, it seem not good) and the speed of the coolers (about twice

the speed they should because, I put the silent mode in the bios)

I don't understand, it seem I'm the only one to have such problems (no one talk about it in the JMicron's and p5w boot disk posts)

If you can help me, please do it (or if you have such problems tell it). I can't feel the pleasure such a config should give me :'(

here is my dmesg (sorry for the size)

 *Quote:*   

> Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:4,ywrap)Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo (root@darthvader) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #7 SMP Fri Oct 13 16:56:10 CEST 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
> ...

 

and my kernel conf :

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_X86_64=y
> 
> CONFIG_64BIT=y
> 
> CONFIG_X86=y
> ...

 

For the time being, I don't have the net at home, so I have to wait the w-e the answer if you write me something.

Sorry for the size of this.

Nicolas

----------

## kernelOfTruth

potens, please try to look a bit more around in the forums next time   :Wink: 

(search for me username & you'll find some helpful info)

for those long pastes there's  nopaste 

 *Quote:*   

> (JMicron desactived until drivers in the vanilla tree) 

 

JMicron-support should be in mainline beginning from 2.6.18 (don't ask me how to activate it   :Wink:  , I guess via "all-generic-ide" and ide-drivers) 

1.) have you tried to append "irqpoll" (with those marks!)

2.) you could try out other kernels such as vipernicus' 2.6.18-emission1 (unsupported / not officially supported by gentoo)

you could also try out the newest mm-sources (I would go for 2.6.18-mm1)

patching in jmicron-support into gentoo-sources would also be an option ...

it seems you are using ide-driver mixed with S-ATA, ...

some more info concerning jmicron:  my jmicron thread 

 my livecd's home 

3.) should be fixed by (1.; "irqpoll") 

so your kernel-bootup parameter would be:

```
root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:4,ywrap "irqpoll" 
```

hope this helps (I have the same board   :Smile:  )

----------

## potens

Thanks for your answer !

I had already read your different posts.

I've tried irqpoll but without the quotes (maybe it was the reason why it does nothing)

I don't tried the vipernicus sources because I tought that the only add was the JMicron support

but I don't use it at the time  beeing (I only use the ICH7 and, when I'll have the net at home, I'll try

the hardware raid)(but I don't think I will try the JMicron)

Should I consider to use the JMicron for CD/DVD, and leave the 3 SATA disk on the ICH7 ?

 *Quote:*   

> it seems you are using ide-driver mixed with S-ATA, ... 

 

Is it a bad idea ?

 *Quote:*   

>  please try to look a bit more around in the forums next time  

 

I've done it but I didn't recognize my case in all those. For example, I say I got a wait

while booting (for about 60 sec), other people said they have waited for a veeeery long time

and reboot.

I'll try the "irqpoll" in a moment (at this time :"emerge -uDNa xorg-x11"  :Smile:  ) if it does'nt work, I'll try

the emission source)

Many thanks for your answer and for the nopaste trick

----------

## potens

I tried the "irqpoll" trick but it doesn't change anything.

I've found that using hdparm -X66 /dev/hda and hdparm -X66 /dev/hdb get rid of the "many lost ticks." message and 

my cdrom readers seems to be usable (I don't understand why a got those messages if it was the problem)

Problem 2 and 3 aren't solved at this time (tried the emission1 kernel but it's the same)

What about the coolers ? What kind of speed have you ? I have +-1600 for the cpu fan and it should be around 900

(it's what I have in the bios and in windows). It's not an error in the reporting speed, I hear the speed is high.

How many different speed have you with speedstep ? During init, Linux report me 8 but, when I do :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> darthvader sys # cat ./devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies 
> 
> 2394000 2394000 2394000 2394000 2394000 2394000 2394000 2394000 2394000 1596000 
> ...

 

Not very useful, 7 times the same speed... :'(

Has someone three SATA disks on the ICH7 without the detection error at boot (ata2) ?

In this case, it will be great if I get his conf somewhere.

Last question, do you think it's a bad idea to mix sata and pata on the same bus ?

When my system will be ok, I'll write some lines about it in the wiki section and I'll post it here.

Thanks for your reading at this point.

Nicolas

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi Nicolas,

 *Quote:*   

> I've found that using hdparm -X66 /dev/hda and hdparm -X66 /dev/hdb get rid of the "many lost ticks."

 

so perhaps that's related to an faulty cable ?!

 *Quote:*   

> What about the coolers ? What kind of speed have you ? I have +-1600 for the cpu fan and it should be around 900
> 
> (it's what I have in the bios and in windows). It's not an error in the reporting speed, I hear the speed is high.
> 
> How many different speed have you with speedstep ? During init, Linux report me 8 but, when I do : 

 

I get:

 *Quote:*   

> CPU Fan:   986 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 
> 
> Aux Fan:  3214 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)
> 
> 

 

that should be fine for me, it however depends on the cooler you are using (I use an Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro)

you could try to set the coolers to "optimum" or "silent" mode

- these additional / too much frequencies being displayed is based on a error of the so called "duplication reduction" mechanism in the kernel it's an error in cpufreq, I think the kernel-hackers are working hard on this issue a.t.m. 

- beginning with the 2.6.19-* branch (?) frequency switching is broken, so don't even try it (the cpu switching, the rest of the kernel is fine) or you'll get "oops" or "kernel bug" messages   :Wink: 

as far as I know the Desktop- Core2Duos only support 2 different frequencies   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> do you think it's a bad idea to mix sata and pata on the same bus ? 

 

you mean the different drivers ? or different drives?

concerning the drivers:

no, not really, I used this mix for a long time (from 2.6.18-rc4-mm2) cause it was the only option at that time

the libata-driver seems to offer superior quality but it still very new ...

concerning the drives:

there shouldn't be an problem in mixing sata and pata, the controllers should work with both ... (JMicron & Intel engineers please correct me if I'm wrong   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## shiver

Finally someone else with problem #3. I thought there was something wrong with my motherboard since I couldn't find similar issues anywhere. I also get that annoying timeout issue with 2.6.18. 17 and 15 don't have the issue. I've been trying to figure out what's causing it, and I've come to the conclusion it's the Sil4723 HW RAID aka EZ Raid feature on the P5W DH Deluxe which is actually connected to the second ICH7 SATA port and shares it between the two slots. Perhaps this is why the kernel gets confused by it? I took a look at tejun's libata patches if they had some features that could help. The readme of the latest patch says:

NOTE: New EH, IRQ driver PIO, SATA NCQ, hotplug and new PM are merged

      into v2.6.18.  v2.6.20 will probably include PMP support.

PMP means port multiplier. Maybe that's what we need? I haven't tried compiling a patched kernel, I'm using 2.6.17 now, the problem is just that using disks on Jmicron hardlocks almost instantly without any messages in the logs. (Note that I don't use Gentoo, I just come here for the forums every once a while  :Wink:  )

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

Same problem as described on #3  :Crying or Very sad:   (and i start to have a lot of problem right now   :Mad:  )

----------

## Cloim

I'd recommend against mixing sata and pata on the same chip.

I'd also recommend throwing Asus cables in the trash.

I couldn't boot from an ide cdrom or hd on the intel connector. So I moved cd to the JMicron connector (wanted to avoid that due to support).

Primary hd is sata. I have an ide hd that I hooked up to the intel connector.

Things worked fine for awhile. Then I started having seamingly random crashes, and other issues.

I eventually found a repeatable situation: attempting to repair a partition on the ide hd *always caused a crash (hard lock up).

Removed all parallel cables and all remaining problems disappeared.

I just reinstalled my cd's on the ICH connector with a good cable to test it. (Will be moving them later, or replacing with sata drives).

With the good cable, the computer will boot off the cd on that connector. To get everything to work smoothly required setting the bios ide configuration to a "legacy" mode. I assume that means performance will suffer. Some of the other options resulted in slow booting and/or problems mounting the cd.

I'll probably check the hd later with that setting and cable to see if it works properly.

----------

## Cloim

Maybe not...

Computer froze ~60s after my last post. Trying to change default theme on console off the liveCD.

Rebooted. Tried to change the theme again. Another freeze.

Put cd back on JMicron chip.

I won't be doing that again.

Good luck.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Cloim, could you please give some instructions how to merge a current git-snapshot of libata into a patch ?

I'll like to give them a try & see what has changed since 2.6.18-mm2 / how they do

Thanks in advance ...

----------

## potens

I've changed the cable (it was not the asus one and it's not yet the asus one).

In fact I've all my drives (2 ata cdrom + 3 sata HD) on the ich7 and it was what I called mix.

No effect changing the cable and I can't try to put my ata drives on the another chip because 

my cables are too short. 

For the time being, no stability problem (but when I access heavily to the CDROM, system

become slooooooooooooooooooow, hdparm seems to do the trick). Have you tried the wirless

stuffs ? When I tried it, my system badly crash almost randomly but when I use the wlan, it crash

always. I'll try to set the legacy mode in the bios but I think Windows and grub won't be happy at all.

(device changing their name) and I'll test to see how much speed I loose.

Concerning the fans, I changed the Ai Quiet feature from activated to deactivated and set the Silent mode

for the fans, now I get

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CPU Fan:  1074 RPM  (min = 1328 RPM, div =  ALARM
> 
> Aux Fan:  1939 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 4)
> ...

 

It not yet the 900RPM I should have but it's a lot quieter than before and it's great.

Has anyone reported to the kernel list the prob 3 ? A bug report should be filled with this (I think it's easy to 

detect the card and avoid the detection on the second port)

Many thanks for all your answers.

Nicolas

----------

## Cloim

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> Cloim, could you please give some instructions how to merge a current git-snapshot of libata into a patch ?
> 
> I'll like to give them a try & see what has changed since 2.6.18-mm2 / how they do
> 
> Thanks in advance ...

 

I think you have me confused with someone else.

I haven't patched anything, and wouldn't know where to begin with what you're asking.

 *potens wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've changed the cable (it was not the asus one and it's not yet the asus one). 
> 
> In fact I've all my drives (2 ata cdrom + 3 sata HD) on the ich7 and it was what I called mix. 
> ...

 

I can understand that. The longest cable I could find blocks my pci slots and "rests" against the vid card. I'm definitely in the market for a longer one. The store I went to says they'll be getting some "some time".

 *potens wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For the time being, no stability problem (but when I access heavily to the CDROM, system 
> 
> become slooooooooooooooooooow, hdparm seems to do the trick). Have you tried the wirless 
> ...

 

Yes, it will cause drive name changes. 

There could be another combination of bios settings that could help.

I tried several, but the best results were with the "legacy" mode. I think it's called "compatibility mode" and says something about "legacy" in the notes.

I stopped trying. Right now I need to get a stable system, and the best results for me so far are with the JMicron controller and mm-sources.

But that isn't a perfect solution.

----------

## mrfodder

#2

I've been using the driver from www.realtek.com.tw, I notice it dated the start of last month, but still 1.10. I hadn't realised there was portage package. I tried it there yesterday and had the same problem as yourself with the system freezes. Went back to the self compiled driver and problem went away. Give it a go.

#3

Got the same problem. The kernel has ide2=noprobe, but not ata2=noprobe. Very annoying.

----------

## shiver

There's some discussion about this at the kernel mailing list: http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/10/18/269

I have to admit I'm not familiar with posting to mailing lists (read: I'd probably do something wrong), maybe someone should go and point out that it's probably related to this motherboard.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

suggestion:

If your harddrives connected to the ICH / JMicron run in 3 Gbps you could try to jumper it to run in 1.5 Gbps (compatibility) mode (if applicable)

that should temporarily solve the problem   :Very Happy: 

my harddrives (Seagate 7200.9) run in 1.5 Gbps an I don't encounter that long hang-ups / heartly pauses   :Rolling Eyes: 

(Asus P5W DH Deluxe, P975X)

----------

## PaulBredbury

For wireless, I use ndiswrapper.

----------

## foudebassan

Hi everyone,

i'm currently running 2.6.19-rc6 on p5wdh .

Sata,Audio,lan,wifi was working quite well on 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 with the rtl8187 portage.

i managed to bet back my wifi on with my 2.6.19-rc6 kernel through ndiswrapper , using a  Windows ME  driver, this is the driver from my asus cdrom

.

```
#uname -a

Linux rea 2.6.19-rc6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Dec 14 10:43:34 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
#ndiswrapper -v

utils version: 1.9              

driver version:        1.30     

vermagic:       2.6.19-rc6 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUM4
```

```
#gcc -v

Utilisation des specs internes.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Modèle de thread: posix

version gcc 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)
```

```
#lsusb -v

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

  idProduct          0x8187 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Manufacturer_Realtek_RTL8187_

  iProduct                2 RTL8187_Wireless

```

----------

## llavalle

Anyone found a solution for problem #3???

I have the exact same problem with the same board...

my dmesg :

```

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 145223999 sectors: LBA48 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0x80)

ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)

ata2: softreset failed, retrying in 5 secs

ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0x80)

ata2: COMRESET failed (device not ready)

ata2: hardreset failed, retrying in 5 secs

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 640 sectors: LBA 

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 1

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 16

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

```

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *llavalle wrote:*   

> port failed to respond (30 secs

 

I only ever had a delay of about 10 seconds, and have no delay these days. Upgrade your kernel.

----------

## llavalle

I'm currently running kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 and having this problem...

----------

## entity7

I also have the problem with ata2 hanging at boot. It has been suggested that plugging a drive in to the EzRaid ports will solve this problem.. 

Will try when I get home.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *entity7 wrote:*   

> I also have the problem with ata2 hanging at boot. It has been suggested that plugging a drive in to the EzRaid ports will solve this problem.. 
> 
> Will try when I get home.

 

this definitely solves it, I've just migrated both harddrives from the ez-backup raid (where it didn't occus) to jmicron & startup hangs for approx 15-30 secs now

still no fix?

----------

## llavalle

That fixes it...

Setup Before... that hang for 1min10sec on boot :

ICH7 SATA1 : Raptor 74G

ICH7 SATA2 : external... not plugged

ICH7 SATA3 : WD 250gb

ICH7 SATA4 : Plextor dvd-rw

EZ Raid 1 and 2 : nothing

Setup now, boots fine

ICH7 SATA1 : Nothing

ICH7 SATA2 : external... not plugged

ICH7 SATA3 : WD 250gb

ICH7 SATA4 : Plextor dvd-rw

EZRaid 1 : Raptor 74g

btw, the EZPort 1 is the RIGHT one...

Make sure you remove BOTH jumpers on top of the EZ-Raid chip so that the port goes straight to the EZ-Port 1

Now getting the CORRECT behavior :

```

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

```

----------

